# If you know any groups in NYC, please share



## Socks (May 3, 2009)

im searching for a group in nyc..
if u have any info on one.. 
please give the name and maybe a website
thanks


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

There are three social and/or therapy groups listed in the directory:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/203.html


----------

